
Microsoft CEO Nadella: Underwater data centers are the future (2018) - onetimemanytime
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-ceo-nadella-underwater-data-centers-are-the-future/
======
iamravikant
Really

~~~
emayljames
I have mental images of Dr Evil and white cats, with some circling sharks.

